# My car of the day, 2020 Hyundai i30 N.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hyundai have posted teaser images of their face lifted i30 N. Hyundai's rivals have updated their hot hatches in recent years and upped their game. Hyundai's i30 N has proved very successful especially as it was their first real effort at having a go at their rivals who have been in the hot hatch game for generations so the i30 N has had a substantial update with aesthetic,tech and mechanical updates. The bulk of the changes are already seen on the standard i30 and have crossed over to the N with new LED headlights to the front and rear, new bumpers and a sharpened enlarged grille. Chassis changes have been made but Hyundai are keeping tight lipped for now. We now have newly- designed lightweight forged 19 inch wheels, dual exhausts outlets that appear to be bigger than before whilst the trademark upright rear wing, triangular third brake light and grey lowers to the bumpers all remain. Inside you can except to see updates to the infotainment system with a new wider 10-inch touchscreen. no changes are planned to the i30 N's engine which is a 2.0 litre four cylinder turbo. Hyundai are considering adding the regular i30's 48 volt hybrid system to help quell the i30 N's relative thirst. Hyundai have also announced a new eight speed dual-clutch auto that will be offered as an option. After a superb first effort with the i330 N, hopes are high for the next Gen model.

Like it?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

It's already been fully revealed! I like it but I'm not sure if I prefer the front over the current model.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

The photos are beautifully creative - if it looks like in the flesh, yes please. Nice hot hatch


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm a sucker for a slash cut round exhaust exit so I'm in.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice looking motor


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks ok 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Like the back, not sure of the front grille


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Why does the back end share a resemblance with the BMW 1 series? Who copied who?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Why does the back end share a resemblance with the BMW 1 series? Who copied who?


I was thinking exactly the same.

Nice grown up motor tho :thumb:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh i like that. Yes please.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I think its a big improvement and I love them new wheels.

Yes from me, in fact, if discounts are reasonable I may just dip in.


----------

